# Outside Cook Station And Trailer Durability



## konlr (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi people. I'm new to this forum. We are considering purchasing a new 23RS. Need to trade off the fifth wheel to free up the back of the truck for hauling room when we camp. We are heavily involved in training field dogs and want something lighter but capable of dry camping for extended periods. The holding tank and fresh water carrying capacities of the Outback line seem to be exactly what we need. The outside cook station is also a great feature but I was wondering if there is a hook up for the stove to the trailers LPG system or if a portable propane tank is required for it.

I'd also appreciate any other advice. Our camping is for the most part in fairly rugged areas away from roads. We occasionaly need to pull a mile or 2 over rough or no roads. Can these trailers handle this type of use when fully loaded? We are very careful, cautious and slow moving when travelling over this type of terrain but durability is still a concern.

Thanks


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Hook up is to the LP system, with a shut off valve. No extra tank necessary


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers.com Knolr, good luck with the trailer. There is a valve right under the trailer, under stove, very easy to use. As for hauling over rough roads I have done alittle,but not alot, as for us we haven't had any problems yet. I am sure someone with more time in the back country will chime in.
Rob


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The hose is pre connected to the stove. The other end plugs into a female end with a shut off under the trailer below the stove. Disconnects so you can close the door. Simple and easy. I like the outside stove.

Welcome to the group.

John


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Welcome 
The stove question has been answered. I would suggest better tires and get the axle flip done for more ground clearance.

John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome konlr to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 23RS
Like John has already said flip the axles for more clearance 
And as long as you take your time and careful you should be fine

Don action


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers.com
I think the 23 is a great choice.
The outdoor cook center is a great feature..we use ours all the time.

Thor


----------



## konlr (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks, the axle flip is a great idea. Glad to hear that the outside stove runs off the trailer system. We had pretty much made our mind up that this was the right trailer for the way we camp now. Have friends that are buying their first trailer and they have decided to buy the 23RS as well.

By the way. I've gotten lots of great info from this forum. Keep up the great communication!!

konlr


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi konlr,

We bought our 23rs for very similar reasons that you are looking. We camp in high back country and needed something very light to haul steep grades and easy to manuever is trees. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

konlr,

action Welcome to the site and congratulatiions on considering the Outback. sunny An excellent choice and I am sure you will be happy with it, as your friends should be also. Please pass the site info on to your friend that is getting an Outback so the he might enjoy what we have here. Good luck, Happy Camping, and post often to let us know what you (and your friend have bought sunny ).


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

As far as "other stuff" goes, we do a lot of dry camping and you'll want:

1) Either a nice generator or two 6v batteries vs. the standard one 12v battery.

2) A device to carry Grey Water to a dumping location.

3) I'd consider swaping the tire for more rugged terian tires.

4) Some large blocks for the 4 stabilizers because you never know how far down the ground will be. I've backed up to locaations where I needed to at 12" of blocks, just so the stabilzers would work.

5) If you do a lot of cooking on the outside grill, you might want to consider this mod. It will allow to really level off the grill. I just hate it I have to fight egg/pancake batter from running off the edge of the grill

Here is the link to my site, with this mod details.

Level Stove


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I'd be leery on the really rough or no roads. The suspension isn't all that on a normal travel trailer but the outback is as good as any with the exception of the offroad popups. I don't think the structures are built for a lot of twisting and popping either.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> As far as "other stuff" goes, we do a lot of dry camping and you'll want:
> 
> 2) A device to carry Grey Water to a dumping location.
> 
> [snapback]92266[/snapback]​


Camping World has the big 32 gallon tote on sale. Best price I have seen.

SALE


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Some of my drawers and cabinets open during travel on the highway. I wonder what a bumpy road would do?


----------



## konlr (Mar 19, 2006)

I like the tip on the stove leveling. I'll be doing that. Like to let everyone know that we called the Sales Manager of our Outback dealer on his cell phone this afternoon to tell him that we were taking the next two 23RS that come in to his stock. Our friends are going ahead with our prearranged deal as well. He actually called us back within an hour to tell us we're good to go with new trailers by mid April. Even though we've been trailering for over 20 years, we're very excited about this trailer. I guess its partially because of the new phase of our lives about to start with our daughter going away to university next fall and the hobby we have developed with our dogs over the last few years. I wish groups like this were around 7 or 8 years ago when we bought our last new trailer. The info here is very valuable. We'll let you know how our first outing goes. Just happens to be a field test weekend for our Shorthairs at the end of April. Thats usually a little early for camping up here in the frozen north but we'll give her a go.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

konlr said:


> ... Just happens to be a field test weekend for our Shorthairs at the end of April. Thats usually a little early for camping up here in the frozen north but we'll give her a go.
> [snapback]92399[/snapback]​


Welcome to our little slice of cyberspace!

Where are you from ? We're in NH and bought our 25RSS last fall for the often-dreamed-of convenience of having OUR rolling kennel with us when we compete with our Shelties in Obed. & Agility. Used to train with some Shorthairs - AESOME breed!!! Reality is, we rented a C-class last summer to go to Canada - brought home 2 new titles AND the trailer bug.....spent the next several weeks learning everything we could, discovered this site, bought the TT in Nov. and have been patiently waiting for the Spring thaw ever since. Will be taking Puff to Maine in mid-April ....1st time out .... then again in early May for our youngest's AKC CD (got his CKC CD last summer).

We don't get to many Field Trials but its good to know there are more of us Dog Sport folks who are also in Outbacks.


----------



## konlr (Mar 19, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> konlr said:
> 
> 
> > ... Just happens to be a field test weekend for our Shorthairs at the end of April. Thats usually a little early for camping up here in the frozen north but we'll give her a go.
> ...


----------



## konlr (Mar 19, 2006)

We are in western Canada. Just east of Calgary, Alberta. We have friends who have Shelties and Corgis in obedience and show. I love Corgis. My Grandmother raised them for years. Great dogs!!! I found Shorthairs by luck a number of years ago and have gotten great joy from training them for field work. Not much into the show stuff but do attend to see how our line performs in the ring. Really think that our group will enjoy the features and convience of the outback rv's. We'll be set up perfectly for what we do with our dogs. Keep me posted on your babes progress. Always good to hear from another dog nut!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

konlr said:


> We are in western Canada. Just east of Calgary, Alberta. We have friends who have Shelties and Corgis in obedience and show. I love Corgis. My Grandmother raised them for years. Great dogs!!! I found Shorthairs by luck a number of years ago and have gotten great joy from training them for field work. Not much into the show stuff but do attend to see how our line performs in the ring. Really think that our group will enjoy the features and convience of the outback rv's. We'll be set up perfectly for what we do with our dogs. Keep me posted on your babes progress. Always good to hear from another dog nut!!
> [snapback]92464[/snapback]​


Nah - we've never gotten into the subjectiveness of the show ring. Obed. & Agility give us games to play with them and the dogs LOVE it! I swear the older one (7yr) keeps his balance on the Agility course by barking! The 4 yr old is the Obed. star and just wants to be perfect (in just about anything he does) so he prances his way through the Obed ring, 100% reliable, and jsut WOWS everyone - me included. We had a ball in Canada last summer !!! Had a Canadian flag and the ribbons (1st & 5 2nds) hanging in the back window. Dogs rode home on the back bed in the C-Class, staring out the window between the ribbons - GREAT picture! Maybe we should start a Dog Sport sub-cult here! Let me know how you do in April!


----------



## konlr (Mar 19, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> konlr said:
> 
> 
> > We are in western Canada. Just east of Calgary, Alberta. We have friends who have Shelties and Corgis in obedience and show. I love Corgis. My Grandmother raised them for years.Â Great dogs!!! I found Shorthairs by luck a number of years ago and have gotten great joy from training them for field work. Not much into the show stuff but do attend to see how our line performs in the ring. Really think that our group will enjoy the features and convience of the outback rv's. We'll be set up perfectly for what we do with our dogs. Keep me posted on your babes progress. Always good to hear from another dog nut!!
> ...


----------



## konlr (Mar 19, 2006)

We will let you know how we do. Good idea idea about the sub-cult. OUTBACKERS WITH CRAZY DOGS. Glad you enjoyed enjoyed your time up here. Our American cousins are always welcome. Head this way some time. Keep us posted on your doggies progress and your Outback experiences.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

konlr said:


> OUTBACKERS WITH CRAZY DOGS.
> [snapback]92516[/snapback]​


Lovingly referred to as Psycho-Pests....er....uh....Pets







....and wouldn't have it any other way. In fact, spent years TRAINING it into them









Calgary....hmmmmmmmmm....yep, someday I'm gonna get there for real - not just in my dreams!


----------



## konlr (Mar 19, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> konlr said:
> 
> 
> > OUTBACKERS WITH CRAZY DOGS.Â
> ...


If anyone ever heads this way, be sure to let me know. Can give tips on good camping in this area. Pretty hard not to get good camping once your into the Rockies though!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, Knolr!* action

I would agree with the others on the tire thing. The OEM rubber is not that great on pavement. I can't imagine them lasting long offroad.

The axle flip would probably be a good idea as well. I just had mine done this last Friday, so I can't report too much on it yet, other than to say you will gain TONS of ground clearence.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

